# Look what the cat dragged in!!!!!



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 19, 2007)

Apparantly the guys in this picture was called out to collect a Boomslang of an electric fence!!! Unfortunately it turned out to be this monster, weighing in at 45Kg and measuring 4.5 m. Scrubby owners eat your heart out. Its quite uncommon to find South African rock pythons of that size these days. And they have a very nasty habit of trying to kill you. One of the few snakes that have actually records for killing people!!!!!


----------



## MDPython (Mar 19, 2007)

WOW!!! You just keep coming through dont you 

Nice shots!!! Were r you from?

Cheers


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like they're having fun trying to get him to that little tub.


----------



## martyn_tann (Mar 19, 2007)

lol, i so want one!!!


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 19, 2007)

Dont you know its always more impressive to the public when you try to put a snake that big into such a little container. Im from South Africa!


----------



## pythoness (Mar 19, 2007)

damn, whould hate to see the size of the cat that dragged that it lol.
very nice pics, one of the few snakes to see us as part of the food chain, very nice.
hey MH, is that you in the pic?


----------



## slim6y (Mar 19, 2007)

You mention one of the few snakes with records for actually killing people... In Africa, Steve Irwin told me there are some 20 000 deaths per year attributed to snakes! That includes cobra, viper, adder, mamba etc... I guess they can add to that list rock python!

WOW!


----------



## swampie (Mar 19, 2007)

Those chompers are impressive, i would imagine it would hurt quite a bit if that fella tagged you. Great pics M_H.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 19, 2007)

:shock: I love that first photo, bet it was a bugger holding him/her.:shock: 

without being a meal:shock:


----------



## slim6y (Mar 19, 2007)

I just did a bit of research instead of working... and found this!

http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1355/is_26_102/ai_95632057

WOW I might say again (if it be true - it's on the internet so it must be true)


----------



## pythoness (Mar 19, 2007)

A GIANT python is being hunted after it crushed a ten-year-old boy to death and swallowed him whole — head first.

The 20ft snake coiled itself around the lad as he was picking fallen fruit near Durban, in South Africa.

Other children climbed trees to escape and watched terrified as it squeezed the life out of the boy. Then the snake opened its mouth wide and slowly gulped down the body.

It is the first recorded case of a rock python killing a human being.

But police in the township of Lamontville are convinced the story is true because of the details given by the dead boy’s friends.

Witness Khaye Buthelezi, 11, said: “The snake wrapped itself around his body, pinning his arms to his sides.

_“He didn’t cry or scream and neither did the rest of us — we didn’t want the snake to come and take us as well.

_“It squeezed tighter and tighter around him until his eyes closed and his head fell back.

“Then the snake’s mouth opened very, very wide and started to swallow him — his clothes and everything.

“It took about three hours because it was dark when we saw it slither away and we could finally come down.”

_The only clue to the snake’s whereabouts was a track of flattened grass which led to a stream.

_Rock pythons have stretchy ligaments that allow them to swallow large animals — and they usually prey on monkeys, pigs, birds and other warm-blooded mammals.


pinched from the sun.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 19, 2007)

I guess that's the same story Pythoness... Happened a few years ago... I just wonder if it's true!


----------



## Retic (Mar 19, 2007)

I think he meant non venomous snakes, those that had to physically kill you.



slim6y said:


> You mention one of the few snakes with records for actually killing people... In Africa, Steve Irwin told me there are some 20 000 deaths per year attributed to snakes! That includes cobra, viper, adder, mamba etc... I guess they can add to that list rock python!
> 
> WOW!


----------



## pythoness (Mar 19, 2007)

yep, it's true, happened in 2002.


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 19, 2007)

CRIKEY... That's a damn big snake


----------



## choppy (Mar 21, 2007)

MASSIVE!
But on the part about killing people, Im assuming your refering to Pythons killing people more so than Ven's right? If so then there has been 2 cases of Scrubbies killing their owners in Australia in the last 2 years [may be more?].


----------



## jamesr (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW
have a look at those teeth GEEZ thats massive for a python
illve even see venomous snakes with smaller teeth


----------



## liasis (Mar 23, 2007)

must have big snake


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Mar 23, 2007)

sad story, but it is still scary yet amazing that even in todays urbanized world we can still find mother natures monsters lurking about, truly amazing


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 23, 2007)

Morelia Hunter do you ever come across snakes that big in the wild during your own travels throughout your days?


----------

